# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Адресная книга в Outlook Express

## maslovv1991

Недавно заметил, что адресная книга В Outlook Express оказывается повреждена, так как увидел сообщение: "Не удается открыть адресную книгу. Возможно она неправильно установлена". Я переустановил мой Outlook Express 6, но это не помогло. Подозреваю, что это все проделки вируса, но не уверен. Пожалуйста кто-нибудь подскажите, если есть решение этой проблемы? Я хочу восстановить почту outlook express и понять из за чего это все произошло.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## leha.terckin

Вам нужно восстановить данные из резервной копии, для этого в инструментах с меню программы выберите адресную книгу, затем файл, импорт, адресная книга, найдите нужную копию и нажмите открыть. В противном случае вы можете применить Toolbox Repair Toolbox или онлайн сервис для восстановления https://onlinefilerepair.com/ru/outl...ir-online.html

----------

